# Lyft Gets Tips? Yeah, Not So Much.



## UberRey

Per Lyft:

*Can Lyft drivers accept cash?*
It is against Lyft's Terms of Use to accept cash on the Lyft platform, even for tips. The app is specially designed to let drivers focus on interacting with the passenger, not a financial transaction. That's why passengers are required to enter a credit card before requesting a ride. Keeping it cash-free makes Lyft safer and easier for both drivers and passengers.

Source:
https://www.lyft.com/help/article/1003538

Sure, people can tip within the app, but who really DOES that?


----------



## NightRider

I noticed that too... kind of ridiculous. If a customer wants to tip in cash, I don't see what difference it should make to Lyft.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberRey said:


> Sure, people can tip within the app, but who really DOES that?


I have had customers that have tipped me on the Lyft app. I have certainly received far more tips on the Lyft app than I have ever received from the Uber app. Oh wait..my bad...I can't receive ANY TIPS from the Uber app. JMPO....but the ability/possibility to receive a tip through the app is better than not being able to at all.


----------



## UberRey

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I have had customers that have tipped me on the Lyft app. I have certainly received far more tips on the Lyft app than I have ever received from the Uber app. Oh wait..my bad...I can't receive ANY TIPS from the Uber app. JMPO....but the ability/possibility to receive a tip through the app is better than not being able to at all.


I hear what you're saying. But hoping for a tip from the people who use Lyft because it's "cheaper than Uber", is akin to wishing on a star. Sure, something COULD happen.

I dunno. Maybe I'm just feeling a bit jaded. But I have gotten more tips from Uber drivers than Lyft, and even Uber permits tipping if the rider insists. It's not a violation of TOS to accept cash.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

I have a lot of repeat Lyft customers.
Most of them are young people with DUI's or foreign workers on temporary visas
and even some who simply do not want to own cars.
I take them to work and back almost daily.
They all leave tips, not much $1-$2 per ride but it adds up.

On the other hand lately I'm getting tips from Uber riders.
Not many but these are $5 - $10 tips each.
Most of them are business people that I take to the airport.

Something is happening in the Uber world.
I believe there are a lot of new drivers that are not so friendly.
So suddenly I look good to them.
I have some repeat customers who never tipped before
but now they complain about other drivers and tip me.


----------



## NightRider

UberRey said:


> I hear what you're saying. But hoping for a tip from the people who use Lyft because it's "cheaper than Uber", is akin to wishing on a star. Sure, something COULD happen.
> 
> I dunno. Maybe I'm just feeling a bit jaded. But I have gotten more tips from Uber drivers than Lyft, and even Uber permits tipping if the rider insists. It's not a violation of TOS to accept cash.


Funny that.. Uber doesn't allow tips, but it's not against TOS like it is with Lyft, which DOES allow tip to be added in the app. I wonder if Uber were to build tips into the app, if they would update their TOS to restrict cash.

Ultimately, if Lyft keeps no portion of our tips (which they shouldn't by law), then wouldn't it be cost beneficial to them to allow cash? If they pay a percentage fee to the credit card processor, that means they pay a fee on the portion that is a tip. Allowing cash tips would cut their costs. Makes zero sense to forbid cash.


----------



## OldTownSean

Makes no difference. These people are cheapasses to begin with.

10 rides, 1 $1 tip.


----------



## DriverJ

ElectroFuzz said:


> I have a lot of repeat Lyft customers.
> Most of them are young people with DUI's or foreign workers on temporary visas
> and even some who simply do not want to own cars.
> I take them to work and back almost daily.
> They all leave tips, not much $1-$2 per ride but it adds up.
> 
> On the other hand lately I'm getting tips from Uber riders.
> Not many but these are $5 - $10 tips each.
> Most of them are business people that I take to the airport.
> 
> Something is happening in the Uber world.
> I believe there are a lot of new drivers that are not so friendly.
> So suddenly I look good to them.
> I have some repeat customers who never tipped before
> but now they complain about other drivers and tip me.


I believe it's because you look cool and play the guitar.


----------



## DjTim

I received tips on 7 of my last 14 rides. Highest tip on airport rides, low tips on bar runs. No cash tips, all were through the Lyft application. 

I agree that people are cheap, but so far it's been based on age. Highest tip by mature/business persons. No tips on the college kids/bar runs.

Most of the rides, people were stating they were using their free Lyft credits. I never asked for a tip or star ratings.

I think that the tips line up with what most taxi/car service drivers see.


----------



## primedrivin808

Since the update last week, I get tips nearly every other ride. I took a ride as a customer last week and you pretty much have to admit to being a cheapo and press "no tip". I wish Uber would support us with tip capability.


----------



## forkedover

Tips no, hot strippers, yes.


----------



## primedrivin808

On Halloween 9 out of 12 tipped. Tips were 30% of income. Can't argue data.


----------



## forkedover

Sure I can, your comment is data and I am a disbelief


----------



## scrurbscrud

Haven't been with Lyft that long but early returns are showing a very high percentage of tippers! 

Any of you got burned on someone trying to turn down the 'voluntary contribution?' Still waiting for that one. My mentor said it was still their policy (voluntary pay) but the incidents were slim to none from his perspective, although he did have 1 or 2, supposedly.


----------



## DjTim

scrurbscrud said:


> Haven't been with Lyft that long but early returns are showing a very high percentage of tippers!
> 
> Any of you got burned on someone trying to turn down the 'voluntary contribution?' Still waiting for that one. My mentor said it was still their policy (voluntary pay) but the incidents were slim to none from his perspective, although he did have 1 or 2, supposedly.


I asked my Mentor the same thing when I started Lyft. He started after they changed the Chicago market. I don't know drivers that have been in the Chicago area with Lyft when it was donation.

I don't think you need to worry. You can also set your donation percentage in the app. The default is 90%.


----------



## scrurbscrud

DjTim said:


> I asked my Mentor the same thing when I started Lyft. He started after they changed the Chicago market. I don't know drivers that have been in the Chicago area with Lyft when it was donation.
> 
> I don't think you need to worry. You can also set your donation percentage in the app. The default is 90%.


Yeah, I set that, but from discussing with mentor they can still cop out. That's been on my mind with every pax, so in usual fashions I tend to be jaded to the 'how am I gonna get ****ed this time' views just from a survival standpoint.


----------



## UberRey

Since the new app change a couple weeks back, I am kicking butt with tips. So right now, only Uber is giving me the high hard one.


----------



## NightRider

I've only done a hand full of Lyft rides.. I did one this past week and still can't tell from the daily summary if there was a tip. The summary has a "Ride/tip" column with a single number. If it's a single number, does that mean they did NOT tip?


----------



## UberRey

NightRider said:


> I've only done a hand full of Lyft rides.. I did one this past week and still can't tell from the daily summary if there was a tip. The summary has a "Ride/tip" column with a single number. If it's a single number, does that mean they did NOT tip?
> 
> View attachment 2101


No, that wasn't a tip. The blue fare means it happened in Primetime. The Ride/Tip column will always look like "$18.00+$3.00"


----------



## NightRider

UberRey said:


> No, that wasn't a tip. The blue fare means it happened in Primetime. The Ride/Tip column will always look like "$18.00+$3.00"


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## LookyLou

But at least it was a PT green ride. Most times that is far better than a tip depending on the percentage and length of trip.


----------



## Florida-lyft

Just started this week...first 10 rides: 6 $5 tips, 4 $2 tips. Told my wife I think the boards are off. Next 7 rides=no tips; 3 of them were 30 plus mile rides. I am a teacher just killing some summer time. Might not be worth it. Will see


----------



## unPat

Lyft has collected $1 billion in tips for its drivers. You must have made 10000.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs

Florida-lyft said:


> Just started this week...first 10 rides: 6 $5 tips, 4 $2 tips. Told my wife I think the boards are off. Next 7 rides=no tips; 3 of them were 30 plus mile rides. I am a teacher just killing some summer time. Might not be worth it. Will see


Not worth it, enjoy your well deserved summer break.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

On Lyft, I get a few bucks here and there, but that is about it. Funny, though, last week I ran only three Lyft tips and received five dollars on each one. I feel bad, because while one did get five starts, one had a star deducted for keeping me waiting and another received one star for keeping me waiting, not being where she dropped the stick, not knowing where she was or where she was going. If I could know about the tip before issuing the rating, I could forgive the violations. Uber used to do that on Uber Taxi, as did Hail-O. You could see if you received a tip before issuing the rating. Hail-O is gone and I am sure that Uber Taxi changed its format to avoid drivers' retaliating against cheapskates. While this has accomplished that, it does leave passengers who tip with lower ratings than they should have.


----------



## Trump Economics

UberRey said:


> Per Lyft:
> 
> *Can Lyft drivers accept cash?*
> It is against Lyft's Terms of Use to accept cash on the Lyft platform, even for tips. The app is specially designed to let drivers focus on interacting with the passenger, not a financial transaction. That's why passengers are required to enter a credit card before requesting a ride. Keeping it cash-free makes Lyft safer and easier for both drivers and passengers.
> 
> Source:
> https://www.lyft.com/help/article/1003538
> 
> Sure, people can tip within the app, but who really DOES that?


Yea, we're also not supposed to transport unaccompanied minors.

Ahahahahahahahahahaah


----------

